# What's in your knife roll?



## manofgirolles (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi all,

ManofGirolles here! I'm the newbie here and in the kitchen. Have two years in the industry and have decided to start carrying my own tools instead of using the horrendous in-house items.

My knife roll consists of 1... a knife roll (duh), a masakage yuki 210 gyuto and a masakage 120 petty... yep, I pretty much have nothing in my roll for the time being.

What's in yours and which items do you use everyday/occasionally?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is a re-peat of a topic you can find the original thread here: 
[thread="70024"]Whats In Your Kniferoll [/thread]


----------



## VictorH (Jul 26, 2019)

My knife roll consists of
Cooks black ceramic honing rod
white ceramic honing rod
Mercer serrated bread knife
Miyabi birchwood Santoku
Miyabi birchwood Nakiri
Enso SG2 utility prep knife
Yaxell super gou boning knife

Thinking of getting one more knife to add my roll the Dalstrong obliterater cleaver but it is on backorder now


----------

